# Vacation Clubs



## jpsmit (Jul 25, 2012)

So, i get that Vacation Clubs are not deeded while points systems like Wyndham typically are. However, if you get the Vacation Club for free (or a tiny amount) does it matter?

As i look at ebay I see any number of clubs for a dollar. Even with some closing costs, this is clearly different that even buying resale. In essence you have a free timeshare in exchange for assuming the MF. So, does it matter that they are less secure? (or even that they aren't perpetual?) it seems to me that the rules have changed and that as long as you can get what you want and the MF are reasonable, it doesn't matter like it used to what you own.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jul 26, 2012)

jpsmit said:


> So, i get that Vacation Clubs are not deeded while points systems like Wyndham typically are. However, if you get the Vacation Club for free (or a tiny amount) does it matter?
> 
> As i look at ebay I see any number of clubs for a dollar. Even with some closing costs, this is clearly different that even buying resale. In essence you have a free timeshare in exchange for assuming the MF. So, does it matter that they are less secure? (or even that they aren't perpetual?) it seems to me that the rules have changed and that as long as you can get what you want and the MF are reasonable, it doesn't matter like it used to what you own.



Within Wyndham, Club Wyndham Access and Worldmark both, I believe, are variations of the Vacation Club as you are using it.  Both do not have deeds in the owners name.  If you go with a vacation club that is not Wyndham or others of similar sature, you are taking one heck of a needless risk.  I believe this to be true, in any case.


----------



## jpsmit (Jul 26, 2012)

Not being silly here, but, what risk? If you haven't invested anything in the purchase, all I am spending is maintenance fees.


----------



## rrlongwell (Jul 26, 2012)

jpsmit said:


> Not being silly here, but, what risk? If you haven't invested anything in the purchase, all I am spending is maintenance fees.



Make sure, if you can, that the reservation that is made for you is actually honored by the resort.  It could be an expensive trip to just be turned away if the Club is not on the up and up.


----------



## geekette (Jul 27, 2012)

I believe that the point is to perform due diligence just as you would for another purchase.  Make as many inquiries as needed to satisfy yourself that it is what it is supposed to be.

"vacation club" is a generic term that could apply to many programs.  I belong to Bluegreen Vacation Club, a mini system using points.  There are deeds, but they are in a trust, and I have beneficiary rights to deed usage.


----------



## e.bram (Jul 27, 2012)

Are these Vacation Clubs like deeds? Easy to get in but impossible to get out easily.


----------

